# Calling all Angel owners please!



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I was wondering if the Angel owners could please post baby and adult pictures of your fluffs?

TIA!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy now and as a pup. Just more hair!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Rain now and when she was younger, don't have a pic of her when she was a very little puppy, bought her at 1 1/2 years old......


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Ok, that baby picture of Cosy has got to be the cutest thing I've ever seen!:wub: She looks the same only with more hair.

Thank you both!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I got Cookie when he was 18 months old he is 2 1/2 years now


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is Ava the day I got her, she was 6 months old










And here she is about a week ago at 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> This is Ava the day I got her, she was 6 months old


Oh my gosh, Ava LITERALLY looks like a stuffed animal here. Too too too cute!! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, I tried posting some pics, but it just showed the link. I really do NOT like this new format. I think I give up.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

This is Breeze at age 5 years when I got her from Bonnie last July. She was cut down as she had just had puppies a few weeks before this picture was taken. I think she looks like a puppy as well. She is also the mother to Coco.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have to admit, Bonnie certainly breeds some beautiful babies!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the pictures!:aktion033:

Please keep them coming!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful ! she does have beautiful babies , i love their faces , and coco's mom wow , she looks like a pup herself!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

*I'm an Angel Mommy!*

Rocco is from Bonnie. He is just a little squirt now, I will post others as he grows.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LUCY N PETS said:


> This is Breeze at age 5 years when I got her from Bonnie last July. She was cut down as she had just had puppies a few weeks before this picture was taken. I think she looks like a puppy as well. She is also the mother to Coco.


 
I thought she was a puppy too, wow! she's a cutie


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Bonnie sure seems to have her "recipe" down pat! Is that all the active angels we have here on the forum?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry, I'm way late to finding this post. Both Dixie and Lilly are Bonnie's Angels. Dixie is five years old now, and Lilly is eight months old. I can't add pictures to the post [never could figure it out] but there are a number of them in my gallery here on line. I think there are two albums. Have a look.
Are you considering adding an Angel to your family?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mary Ann hasn't posted pics of Coco yet and Sophia has Casanova from Bonnie.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are ones of Coco as a puppy and as an adult.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Coco- I'm so glad that you tried again and didn't actually give up (as you said on page 1), Coco's just TOO CUTE for it to be fair for you to keep her from us!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you. I just took another lesson from Brit. LOL! I tried lifting them from photobucket, and that's why I couldn't do it. So, I brought it back to my puter and uploaded directly. New things just throw me sometimes.
Thanks again!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY! By jove I think you've got it! LOL~!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My Casanova is from Bonnie...He is half brother to Rain, Coco, Cookie, Dex...I'm sure there are more because that Rumor was quite a stud!! :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

princessre said:


> My Casanova is from Bonnie...He is half brother to Rain, Coco, Cookie, Dex...I'm sure there are more because that Rumor was quite a stud!! :wub:


Oh I just love Casanova:wub:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

He is a dreamboat!!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's my Sasha who is from Bonnie.
She is 10 months old.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my... This thread is making me want an angel so bad! They all so perfect and beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

dex above at abt 11mo - he was 10mo whe he came home


















the 2 above are dex today at 2yrs 7 mo..

love of my life- angel pup personalities are fantastic


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Another photo of Sasha


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

dex'smom said:


> View attachment 86610
> 
> 
> dex above at abt 11mo - he was 10mo whe he came home
> ...


Oh, my, gosh. He looks so MUCH like Coco to me. I always thought that Casanova looks like Coco, but this one does, too! One of those pics makes me think I'm looking at her.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

coco said:


> Oh, my, gosh. He looks so MUCH like Coco to me. I always thought that Casanova looks like Coco, but this one does, too! One of those pics makes me think I'm looking at her.


I can clearly see a resemblance in Coco, Rain, Casanova, Dex....they all have that gorgeous face and those sweet eyes. 

Are they all approximately the same age?


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco is 4, so she's a couple of years older than Dex and Casanova, I think. I don't know about Rain.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

all the angels are gorgeous! i love their innocent and sweet look


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha is 10 months old


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> My Casanova is from Bonnie...He is half brother to Rain, Coco, Cookie, Dex...I'm sure there are more because that Rumor was quite a stud!! :wub:


 
Rumor's sister is Ava's mom....it's all in the family :thumbsup: Her dad is Jeopardy


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful angels .. love the expression in their eyes n that cute lil button nose .. awesome ..


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Someone should start a new thread outlining the direct pedigree of our Angels so we can see who is related. I remember it being done a long time ago when Dixie was younger and it was fun.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Both of my girls are Angels.

Danica at 12 weeks 7-29-09








Brittney at 12 weeks - 11-8-09








Brittney on the left - Danica on the right
4-30-10 Brittney 8 months, Danica week minus 1 year old








Danica weighs 3.8 oz at 1 year old.
Brittney weighs 5.1 at 9 months old.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

coco said:


> Coco is 4, so she's a couple of years older than Dex and Casanova, I think. I don't know about Rain.


Rain was 2 years old last Oct........


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

My siggy pics are the only ones I have uploaded on this computer.

The pic on the left is the day I brought Vivi home, at about 8 months. The pic on the right is at about 1 year. She is 2 now, and looks just about the same...she is kept in a puppy cut now


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

coco said:


> Oh, my, gosh. He looks so MUCH like Coco to me. I always thought that Casanova looks like Coco, but this one does, too! One of those pics makes me think I'm looking at her.


i def see resemblance to coco.... w remy a bit too...or maybe thats bc we just copied his topknot and haircut!:thumbsup:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

dex'smom said:


> i def see resemblance to coco.... w remy a bit too...or maybe thats bc we just copied his topknot and haircut!:thumbsup:


aww hehe!! remy is half angels :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I love this thread. I would love an Angel! And would love any PM info re any info I should know if I were to get an Angel. I see temperament is superb, from the posts here.

actually I need to get my head examined as I really should not consider another.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

beautiful angels:wub: I would love one of Bonnie's angels, but it would have to be a miracle for that to ever happen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

lepetitecosette said:


> I love this thread. I would love an Angel! And would love any PM info re any info I should know if I were to get an Angel. I see temperament is superb, from the posts here.
> 
> actually I need to get my head examined as I really should not consider another.....


Oh, are you thinking of getting a third? How exciting!


----------



## mylovetitus (Dec 18, 2007)

How long do you usually have to wait for Bonnie's pups? What about older dogs? Does she breed a lot? Or do you have to wait a long time? How big do they get to when they grow older? I have a beautiful maltese now and 2 yorkies. So really cannot get another maltese but definitely will consider an angel maltese when the time comes.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Like other breeders timing is everything. Some have waited a year or more while others were lucky to call at the right time one was available. Sometimes she has a couple litters and sometimes not. Size varies with the pup and pedigrees. Only the breeder can give an educated guess.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola when she first arrived at around 13wks







Lola at 1 year


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Lola is such a doll!:wub:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Lola is such a beauty and Penelope send hugs to her sis :hugging:

Here is Penelope around 12 weeks old









Penelope 1 year old


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Bethy said:


> Lola is such a beauty and Penelope send hugs to her sis :hugging:
> 
> Here is Penelope around 12 weeks old
> 
> ...


Oh hi! we haven't seen you on for quite a while. What a beauty your little Penelope is. Lola sends big hugs to her sister too :tender:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you.

Yes...it's been a while. I have a new job, new hours and hectic schedule and I don't have the opportunity to post as often as I use to. But I always log onto SM during my commute to and from work to read all that's going on. :yes:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

My sunshine, Baby Olivea












Olivea at one year old last week


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

puppy lover said:


> My sunshine, Baby Olivea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty.:wub: arty:Happy first birthday, Olivea.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely to see olivea again. What a sweetheart :tender: Happy Birthday little one arty:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Such cuties on this thread!! :wub::wub: Keep them coming!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava got a hair cut and she will be two years old in two weeks.

View attachment 89159


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

:heart:Thanks so much Susan and Maureen for your kind birthday wishes for my baby! (And for those who wished silently!)
Sunnie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

loving all the precious babies .. thanks for sharing, all


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

All these Angels are so beautiful!!! :wub::wub::wub: Love this thread!



puppy lover said:


> My sunshine, Baby Olivea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunnie, I haven't see you post in a while! I remember you saying you were waiting for your Angel to come home; it looks like she made it safe and sound. Your Olivea is too precious for words!!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bebybeck (Apr 22, 2010)

Finnegan is an Angel also. (Why then do we call him el deablo so often) He is brother to Rocco. I think he looks like Aolanie, but don't know if Aolanie is a Bonnie pup.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

i've been looking at this thread constantly ... even though i've seen these pictures more than once .. just can't get over how adorable these angels are 

ive vowed to only get rescues after minnie but if i do dream about angels :wub:


----------

